# Another late season.



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Looks like the Morel season is going to be late this year.


----------



## sarahrose (Mar 21, 2013)

Maybe not......it'll warm up...)) can't wait!!!


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Sarahrose I think your right,. I think by May7 
we might nbe seeing some, I cant wait either.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Strooper you in southern mn? Jst wond? U dnt have to reply. Pretty pumped up today.warm breezes. Still gonna b awhile yet.can,t wait.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Twin cities area, going to try to find some real black morels up north this year. I think they come up at the same time as the yellows down here because they warm up slower up north , but the blacks come out sooner. hope this guy tells me when there coming up for sure I just met at work, a supplier that showed me some morel pictures.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

well I postponed my May 5th and 6th vacation to hunt Morels and took the 14th 15th. Now I think I will cancel those dates. Looks like the 19th and 20th for me unless it really heats up.


----------

